# Vent Noir vs. Fens: Wheels etc.



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

I'm having a hard time deciding. If BD had a road bike at the $800 price point it might be easier to decide. I like the 105 bits on the Windsor Fens, but I really don't like the looks of the bike in either color. OTOH, the Motobecane Vent Noir looks better to me, but has 9-speed Tiagra with a 105/5600 rear derailleur. They look to have the same crank and pedals. One big difference may be the wheels - the VN has Vuelta XRP or ZeroLite wheels, while the Fens has Alex rims and Formula hubs. 

I'm wondering whether the wheels on the VN are "better" than those on the Fens. The Motobecane Sprint also has those wheels, at a significantly higher price point. (Truth be told, the Sprint is what I would really like to buy, but it is a bit out of my price range considering I need to buy some new shoes, maybe some Speedplay pedals, new helmet ...) 

What's the thought about the wheels on these two bikes. I realize "better" wheels in this price range is very relative, but I would appreciate opinions here.

Maybe I'll just wait a couple weeks and see if anything new shows up on the web site...


----------



## HM1Sturgill (Mar 15, 2011)

*Get the Sprint*

The wheels are about the same weight unless you get the zerolite wheels but you have no choice. They are also right around the same price point if you purchase them separately. The 105 on the Fens is a pretty good deal, it would cost you more than 150 dollars to upgrade in the future. The jump to a 105 Cassette is a $100 alone. 

Do you have shoes and a helmet already? If you do I would just milk them for a little while longer and get the Sprint. It just looks much nicer than the other two and comes with better components. I was in the same boat and decided to just spend a little more to get what I really wanted then buy the cheaper one and want to replace it after the season.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Good advice, and I appreciate it. I have a (old and almost worn out) helmet, and I have some MTB shoes (SPD cleat pattern). I heard that BD might be getting some more options in the 105-type of bike in a month or so, so I may just bide my time.


----------

